# K3b/cdrecord beginnt Brennvorgang nicht...

## SuperTrax

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine Audio-CD brennen und habe zu diesem Zweck k3b installiert.

K3B erkennt meinen Brenner, einen Phillips 3210S einwandfrei.

Wenn ich aber dann auf brennen gehe, kommt cdrecord 2.1 [] startet den Brennvorgang, es passiert aber

rein gar nichts. Der wartet nur und wartet und wartet...

Keine Fehlermeldungen, nix.

XCDRoast scannt nach Brennern etc aber da kommt er dann nicht mehr raus...

Habe keinen Plan woran es liegen kann,

kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke,

Gruß Mark, der ein schönes Restwochenende wünscht...

EDIT:

Hier die Debug-Messages

```

Devices

-----------------------

SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-612 E000 (/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd, ) at /mnt/dvd [CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM] [None]

PHILIPS CDRW3210S 3.41 (/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM] [Error] [SAO; TAO; RAW; RAW/R96R]

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.11.23

KDE Version: 3.3.2

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.11-gentoo-r4

```

----------

## SuperTrax

*bump*

ach kommt schon, kann mir denn keiner sagen wie ich vorgehen muss, um dem

des Problem Herr zu werden?

Danke.

Gruß Mark

----------

## Pengo73

du scheinst nicht die benötigten Rechte zu haben. Ich kenn mich mit kde nicht so aus aber da gibt es doch ein Konfigurationsprogramm für k3b. Dort kannst du die Berechtigungen ändern.

----------

## SuperTrax

Habs schon als root versucht,

Ergebnis ist das gleiche...

Gruß Mark

----------

## schachti

Funktioniert denn cdrecord?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was zeigt denn ls -la /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd und ls -la /mnt/cdrom an?

----------

## SuperTrax

Hallo flammenflitzer,

```

>ls -la /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw-rw-  1 root root 22, 0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

und

```

>ls -la /mnt/cdrom

total 8

drwx------  2 root root 4096 Oct 27  2004 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Mar 27 18:01 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Mar 27 19:07 .keep

```

Gruß Mark

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir

```

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ ls -la /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 18 Jul 13 16:23 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd -> ../../../../../hdc

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ ls -la /mnt/cdrom

total 8

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 MÃr  4 16:28 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Jun 21 11:28 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Mai 28 20:10 .keep

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $

```

Ich würde mal, bei nicht gemounteter cd als root

chmod 755 /mnt/cdrom

chmod 755 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

ausprobieren. (Reicht eigentlich auch 664, aber das kannst Du halten wie Du willst.) Ich mußte bei mir in den udev.rules eine Ergänzung vornehmen.

```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

...

# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS=="ide",  KERNEL="hd[a-z]", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK+="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}" , MOD E="664"

Das  , MOD E="664" habe ich angehängt, weil die Rechte nicht i.O. waren.

```

----------

## SuperTrax

Hallo nochmal,

also das hat so nix gebracht:

Ein

```

bash-2.05b# ls -l /dev/hdc

meldet:

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 30 Jul 13  2005 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

Im dmesg hab ich gesehen, dass hdc mein Brenner ist, er wird auch als 32 x cdrw atapi erkannt.

Und jedesmal, wenn ich brennen willl, rödelt er nur auf der Platte rum...

Echt komisch.

Achja, hab mal folgendes eingegeben:

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord dev=1,0,0 -checkdrive

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '1,0,0'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

Gruß Mark

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *SuperTrax wrote:*   

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> also das hat so nix gebracht:
> 
> Ein
> ...

 

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere fehlen da die Schreibrechte, also das w für write

Sollte m.E. so aussehen:

lrwxrwxr-x  1 root root 30 Jul 13  2005 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

----------

## SuperTrax

Hallo,

da könntest du natürlich recht haben. Habe im Übrigen die Modifikation an der udev.rules vorgenommen.

Aber bin noch nicht zum überprüfen des jetztigen Rechteverhältnisses gekommen.

Werde heute abend berichten wie es aussieht.

Danke aber so weit für den Rat, solangsam kommt doch noch was zusammen...

Gruß Mark,

der frohes Schaffen wünscht...

----------

## SuperTrax

Servus nochmal,

also die Situation ist nach wie vor gleich...

K3b greift aber auch überhaupt nicht auf den Brenner zu, da blinkt kein einziges mal das Lesen/Schreiben

Lichtchen...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du k3b schon mal in der konsole gestartet und die Ausgaben angesehen?

----------

## schachti

Schon mal meinen Tipp (siehe oben) probiert und es direkt mit cdrecord probiert?

----------

## SuperTrax

Hallo zusammen,

@flammenflitzer:

k3b in der Konsole bringt keine Meldungen über den Brennvorgang an sich. Es ist also kein

Fehler von k3b direkt, sondern von cdrecord.

@schachti:

cdrecord habe ich ja bereits getestet, er bringt bei der scanbus option einen Fehler.

Ich habe allerdings keinen wirklichen Plan, wie ich cdrecord direkt benutzen könnte.

Danke für weiter Tipps.

Gruß Mark

----------

## SuperTrax

Hallo nochmal,

kurze Frage:

Muss SCSI-Emulation im Kernel sein? Hab grad nachgeschaut, ich hab es nicht reincompiliert und auch nicht als

Modul geladen.

Könnte das das Problem sein?

Gruß Mark

----------

## noergeli

moin,

für den 2.6.x Kernel brauchst du die scsi-emulation nicht mehr. Allerdings musst du cdrecord davon in kenntnis setzen, dass du ATAPI-Geräte benutzt, deshalb auch deine Fehlermeldungen mit cdrecord. Dein oben erwähnter Befehl muss dann lauten 

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 -checkdrive
```

 bzw. 

```
cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
```

, um dir deine Laufwerke auflisten zu lassen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Also, was zeigen denn ls -la /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd und ls -la /mnt/cdrom an und cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI jetzt an?

----------

## Carlo

 *SuperTrax wrote:*   

> Muss SCSI-Emulation im Kernel sein?

 

Nein, macht bloß Probleme.

----------

## SuperTrax

Hallo,

sorry für den späten Reply aber bin erst vorhin heimgekommen.

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'PHILIPS ' 'CDRW3210S       ' '3.41' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'SAMSUNG ' 'DVD-ROM SD-612  ' 'E000' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord -checkdrive dev=ATAPI:0,0,0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PHILIPS '

Identifikation : 'CDRW3210S       '

Revision       : '3.41'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

```

Beim eben gemachten checkdrive, hing er dann. Und jetzt rödelt er auf der Platte oder aufm Idebus rum wie ein

wilder. In ein paar Minuten dann, hängt für ne Sekunde oder zwei die ganze Maschine, so dass sogar Xine aufhört mit abspielen.

Strange...

```

bash-2.05b# ls -la /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw-r--  1 root root 22, 0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

bash-2.05b#

```

```

bash-2.05b# ls -la /mnt/cdrom

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Oct 27  2004 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Mar 27 18:01 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Mar 27 19:07 .keep

bash-2.05b#

```

Hoffe das sind die Infos die hier weiter helfen.

Gruß Mark

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gerade udev letzte Version installiert. Jetzt sagt mir k3b wieder, daß die Rechte nicht i.O. sind.

ls -la /dev/hdc

brw-rw-r--  1 root root 22, 0 Jul 15 12:15 /dev/hdc

Also wie bei Dir

Diese Rechte sind für k3b nicht ausreichend.

----------

## SuperTrax

Hmm,

also k3B beschwert sich bei mir überhaupt gar nicht. Er rödelt und rödelt. So wie es aussieht,

macht cdrecord ein checkdrive. Denn genau das gleiche ist vorhin passiert, als ich cdrecord direkt

ausführen wollte.

Und nach ca. 3 min der obligatorische Hänger...

An den Rechten allein liegt es wohl nicht, zumal ein chmod der entsprechenden links, keine Änderung erbrachten.

Gruß Mark

----------

## noergeli

Also, was mich etwas stutzig macht ist folgendes:  *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI 
> 
> ...
> ...

  Du sagtest aber, dass das Laufwerk auf hdc liegt. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du auf hda 'ne Festplatte hast. Dann müsste doch aber 

```
cdrecord -checkdrive dev=ATAPI:0,0,0
```

 dir melden, dass es dort kein CD-Laufwerk findet, anstatt dein CDRW dort aufzulisten. Gleiches gilt für dein DVD-Rom, das laut der Debug-Ausgabe in deinem ersten Post auf hdd liegen sollte. Was wirft denn 

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 -checkdrive
```

 aus, wo das Laufwerk eigentlich sein sollte, und was ist mit deinem zweiten ide-bus ? Taucht der bei cdrecord -scanbus auf ?

----------

